# lost my baby at 19 weeks



## herbie

hi ladies im new to the forum
just wanted some advice
i gave birth to my little man on new years day at 19 weeks
i bled for 6 weeks after and finally they scanned me and i had retained placenta so had a DandC on 11thfeb 
i ov"d on 20th feb and was just wondering when to roughly expect my af ?
would it be 2 weeks after? or is it totally different after a DandC?
thanks ladies


----------



## Peril

So sorry for your loss. I had the same problem as you after my last pregnancy... i had flooding for several months. It was roughly 3-4 weeks after that i got AF. 

Hope yours comes soon for you xx


----------



## NickyT75

Firstly im so sorry for your loss hun :hug:

secondly how do you know you Oved? your hormones are probably still messed up so it seems a little unlikely you'd ov so quickly after the D&C as your endometrium wouldn't have had a chance to thicken properly iyswim?

periods can take a little while to regulate after a D&C or ERPC but if I remember correctly mine were back to normal pretty quickly (maybe within 2 months) xx


----------



## herbie

NickyT75 said:


> Firstly im so sorry for your loss hun :hug:
> 
> secondly how do you know you Oved? your hormones are probably still messed up so it seems a little unlikely you'd ov so quickly after the D&C as your endometrium wouldn't have had a chance to thicken properly iyswim?
> 
> periods can take a little while to regulate after a D&C or ERPC but if I remember correctly mine were back to normal pretty quickly (maybe within 2 months) xx

i thought that hun but i started using opks after the spotting stopped 2 days later and i got a +on the sunday
the only reason i started testing was because my friend found out she was pregnant 2 weeks after her DandC 
she has had a complicated pregnancy with on off bleeding up to 12 weeks but she is now 28 weeks and all is well with her little girl


----------



## cindersmcphee

Just wanted to say sorry for your loss. I didn't need d&c so don't know anything about that. I delivered my baby on 28th Jan I am still waiting for my first AF.


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry for your loss hon :hugs:

No advice I'm afraid, just didn't want to R&R xx


----------



## herbie

cindersmcphee said:


> Just wanted to say sorry for your loss. I didn't need d&c so don't know anything about that. I delivered my baby on 28th Jan I am still waiting for my first AF.

so sorry hun xxx
its hard isnt it xxxx
still miss him and feel so empty xxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

hunni you may still have pregnancy hormones in your system & the OPK has picked that up giving you a false positive iyswim?

am I right in assuming you are so keen to know when to expect :witch: because of wanting to know if you might be pregnant again?

Im sorry I can't give you a more definite answer, your af *might* return in 2wks or it may not (more likely not) - this is why they advise you to wait before trying to get pregnant again - it makes the pregnancy very difficult to date when you don't have a reliable date to start counting from

hope that makes sense :flower: xx


----------



## jojo23

sorry for your loss didnt have a d&c but delivered my baby 2 weeks ago only just stopped bleeding today. think everyone is different so maybe just give it time and see your gp if you feel you need to xxxx thinking of u!!


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: so sorry for your loss...
not sure i can add anything really..
just that everyone is different and how your body recovers may well be different to others ..:hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

I lost my wee man mid jan 2011 at 19-20 weeks and i had a dc as retained placenta:( i got my first AF 17feb I ovulated properly yesterday/today from opk tests.

how are u hun?


----------



## herbie

spellfairy said:


> I lost my wee man mid jan 2011 at 19-20 weeks and i had a dc as retained placenta:( i got my first AF 17feb I ovulated properly yesterday/today from opk tests.
> 
> how are u hun?

so sorry hun ((((hugs))))))
i know exactly what your going through
i have good days and bad days :cry: but getting there slowly
i just keep thinking i would be having him in 10 weeks time 
its killing me:cry:
when did you have your DandC?


----------

